# [h] 40k DA greenwing and ravenwing[W] ££, catachan or dwarfs



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all im trying to clear out a few bits i have 



 metal sammual (cloak missing and has a sword change),
6 man raven wing squad with 1 plasma and sarg
4 black knights with corvus hammers and 1 stasis grenade launcher,
1 ravenwing darkshroud, 
1 nephilim jetfighter( cockpit painted in an laminated glow look)
1 landspeed new in box ,
and have all the spare bits from the ravenwing command set i not used on these models. all models are based and undercoated except the landpeeder in a box
4 10 man tatical squads in various stages of painting from completed to undercoated 
10 man dev squad
DV da captain
finecast asmodi
ravorback -lascannons

looking for dwarfs, catachan or ££

im based in wiltshire in the uk so would rather trade in the area or will post to the uk is selling models


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

still on offer can provide pics if needed


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you have photos of the jetfighter?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey ill get some done but im really looking to get shot this lot as a job lot kind of thing


----------

